# Something for parents whose kids travel with grandparents



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2008)

Call me a "boy-scout" (be prepared), but if you have minor children that may travel with your parents, or in-laws, it's a good idea to put a medical authorization letter in your child's bag, or hand it to their traveling guardians. My son is getting ready for a summer trip with his grandparents up to the mountains in Mammoth. I found this handy form on the internet that you can fill out and hand over, just in case. 

I always wish they never have to use it, but in the event of a medical emergency, you need to make sure that your child can get the care he or she needs.

MEDICAL TREATMENT AUTHORIZATION LETTER

Better safe than regretful.


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Good call evan


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2008)

Good idea, Eric.. It always pays to plan ahead..

Charles


----------



## Freebird (Aug 6, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Call me a "boy-scout" (be prepared), but if you have minor children that may travel with your parents, or in-laws, it's a good idea to put a medical authorization letter in your child's bag, or hand it to their traveling guardians.
> 
> Better safe than regretful.



My cousin sent her 15 year old daughter from Rockhampton, Australia to Canada for the summer to stay with grandparents. The girl has some serious chronic medical problems, yet they sent no authorization. My mother asked the parents about this, they said "Oh we don't worry about stuff like that"


Some of my relatives are clueless.....

{The Aussie climate has fried their brains!}


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 6, 2008)

Yep, we had to get one for my step daughter for vacation next week.


----------

